# Couple of sunrise shots from Cullercoats



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

So as sunrise is getting later and the motorsport season is coming to an end I am turning my attentions away from the track and towards the coast.

These were all taken on my 7d and Sigma 10-20.

Pre-sunrise blues


PT0861 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

I was lucky - and was one of the few togs out shooting in the North East that I knew who got any form of clouds!


Cullercoats by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

And then up the sun pops


PT0946 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## -:[KM]:- (Aug 24, 2013)

Awesome. Great shots there.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Beautiful. Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great shots:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

number 2 is very nice


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice set.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cheers peeps - hope to stretch my legs and get further up the coast and further inland this winter!


----------



## mick616 (Aug 16, 2013)

stunning shots there matey.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

buckas said:


> number 2 is very nice


Agreed.


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

did you use filters to take them?


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Great depth of field on the 3rd shot along the breakwater :thumb:


----------

